# Looking for Bow ONLY



## Mike7474 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am looking for some land for Bow Hunting only in the counties of Fulton, Cobb, Dekalb, Paulding, Douglas, Bartow, etc, etc.  Pretty much anywhere within 40 miles of Marietta.  I will be hunting 90% by myself and sometimes with my girlfriend.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## camoman (Jan 20, 2012)

*Bow only land*

Looking for bow only land in same areas as well.  Please let me know if anybody can help. 

Thanks


----------



## gotta biggn (Jan 23, 2012)

I have Bibb county , bow only. Never leased before


----------



## hunter478 (Jan 28, 2012)

gotta biggn how many acres is the tract you have for lease? I live in Dublin and may be interested. Thanks.


----------



## BowHard (Jan 30, 2012)

Also interested PM me info pleeeeeaase


----------



## gotta biggn (Feb 8, 2012)

Guys, it is 315 acres. $9.00 per acre. I need to lease it.


----------



## Loring Allen (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you still need to lease this property? I am looking for a small tract of this nature.


----------



## pibald07 (Feb 13, 2012)

*bibb county*

Gotta biggn,

would love to discuss bibb county lease. Give me a call 678 758 2981/jmparkerson@gmail.com.

Thanks.


----------

